# Sony KP46XBR35 geometry/convergence



## pessimism (Jan 12, 2011)

In working with this set I have been trying to get the best picture out of it. I've cleaned the optics and attempted to redo the geometry and convergence. I've gotten it 95% good but I can't seem to get red to align to blue and green properly. When looking at a grid, the red is dog eared in the upper right corner. On the 53 inch set this translates to about a 3-4 inch corner folded over on red only. I should add that red was very difficult to adjust compared to the other two colours, and the controls seemed a little wonky. A couple are maxed or close to maxed to get the alignment even close. I've looked over the D board (where all the convergence pots are) and can't see any obvious damage. Does anyone have any tips for this particular make/model of set? I've looked over as much of the internals as possible without tearing it apart and it seems solid overall, no burns, bulging caps, or coolant leaks. I'm suspecting a marginal part in the red circuitry but don't know where to look. I've checked the STKs (4278L) with my hand and neither are getting overly hot.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sounds like the one of the red channels is bad. Look for resistors that are damaged or off value, bad solder connections, and change the IC.

If you have not done so, read the first ten posts in the convergence repair sticky in the DIY repair area very carefully.


----------

